# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Variante de Vandellòs

## F. Lázaro

Redirijo aquí el tema sobre la variante de Vandellòs. Acabo de encontrar este artículo en ferropedia bastante aclarador, fotos y planos incluidos.




> La obras de la *Variante de Vandellòs*, en el marco del Corredor Mediterráneo, comenzaron en el año 2000 y son para sustituir el único tramo en vía única (30 Km.) entre Valencia y Barcelona, el tramo entre la estación de Tarragona y la estación de Vandellòs de la línea 600 de Adif de Valencia Estació del Nord a Sant Vicenç de Calders. Según los planes del Ministerio de Fomento en 2012, terminarán en 2015, 15 años después del comienzo de las obras y 20 años después de aprobarse el primer estudio informativo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan de Fomento de 2012. Obsérvese tercer carril (en verde) entre Castellbisbal y Vilaseca y ancho 
> internacional (azul) sin ancho ibérico entre Vilaseca y Castellón, incluyendo la Variante de Vandellòs.
> *Vandellós-Tarragona. Cronología de una obra interminable* 
> ...

----------

embalses al 100% (07-oct-2015),Jonasino (08-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Algunas imágenes que hay en el artículo.

Tendido de vía en la Variante de Vandellòs. Foto mirando al Sur. Noviembre 2013.


Obras en el túnel de Les Rojales después de 11 años de interrupción. 07-03-2013.


Tendido de vía en la Variante de Vandellòs. Foto mirando al Norte


Traviesas bibloque polivalente con sujeciones preparadas para ancho estándar en la Variante de Vandellòs. 28-02-2013


La Variante de Vandellòs a la altura del paso bajo la carretera C-14. Fotografía mirando al Suroeste. 02-12-2013


Estado del extremo Norte de la Variante de Vandellòs mostrando la bifurcación hacia la línea Reus-Tarragona. Fotografía mirando al Nordeste. 02-12-2013


Bifurcación en la Variante de Vandellòs del ramal de conexión hacia la línea Reus-Tarragona. Fotografía mirando al Suroeste. 02-12-2013

----------

embalses al 100% (07-oct-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Más imágenes de la obra

Vista de las traviesas colocadas en la Variante de Vandellòs. Fotografía mirando al Nordeste. 02-12-2013


Traviesas colocadas en el ramal de conexión de la Variante de Vandellòs a la línea Reus-Tarragona. Fotografía mirando al Este. 02-12-2013


Bifurfación procedente de la Variante de Vandellòs en su punto de unión con la línea Reus-Tarragona. Foto mirando al Noroeste. 02-12-2013


La Variante de Vandellòs hacia la estación de Camp de Tarragona y la LAV Madrid - Zaragoza - Barcelona - Frontera Francesa, poco después del ramal de conexión con la línea Reus-Tarragona. Fotografía mirando al Nordeste. 02-12-2013


La Variante de Vandellòs hacia la estación de Camp de Tarragona y la LAV Madrid - Zaragoza - Barcelona - Frontera Francesa, pasando bajo el puente de la línea Reus-Tarragona, poco después del ramal de conexión con ella. Fotografía mirando al Nordeste. 02-12-2013


Puente de la línea Reus-Tarragona sobre la Variante de Vandellòs. Fotografía mirando al Noroeste. 02-12-2013


La Variante de Vandellòs hacia la estación de Camp de Tarragona y la LAV Madrid - Zaragoza - Barcelona - Frontera Francesa, poco después del puente de la línea Reus-Tarragona y con el puente sobre la carretera T-315. Fotografía mirando al Este. 02-12-2013

----------

embalses al 100% (07-oct-2015),Jonasino (08-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## suer

Os dejo este enlace de la web Tranvia Portal con abundante información e imágenes del Corredor del Mediterraneo.

http://www.tranvia.org/foro3/viewtop...=444449#444449

----------


## suer

Os dejo también esta imagen que pude tomar un día dando una vueltecita en bici entre Reus y Vila-seca donde me encontré esta máquina tendiendo carril en la variante de Vila-seca dirección sur. El tren carrilero accedió desde Vila-seca inmediatamente después de que se hubiese instalado el desvío de la linea Reus Tarragona.

----------

embalses al 100% (07-oct-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Foto de ayer por la tarde de la primera locomotora (de obras) en pasar por el viaducto de Cambrils



Fuente:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...12440&page=354 (foto del forero julioelchispa)

----------

F. Lázaro (08-sep-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

No había caído en Skyscrapercity, ahí tiene que haber info y fotos para parar un tren, nunca mejor dicho...

----------


## Jonasino

Exacto F.Lázaro. Lo que pasa en este caso y que es lo importante es que el tren pase de una puñetera vez.

----------

